# 457 to Student Visa



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello All,

I am on 457 VISA and lost job this month(07/04/2017), as my 457 was granted before Nov 2016, I have 3 months(07/07/2017) to find a new sponsor. 

Queries:

1. Can i apply for student visa for my wife ? She is here with me as dependent on my 457 Visa?
2.I am also applying for PR(189) , How do I know if ceiling has reached for a particular skill? For example code 261312. I mean is there any link or website where you can see how many positions are left as of today for a particular ANZESCO code?

Regards/Aj


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

ajayaustralia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am on 457 VISA and lost job this month(07/04/2017), as my 457 was granted before Nov 2016, I have 3 months(07/07/2017) to find a new sponsor.
> 
> ...


Please double check as 3 months now been changed to 2 months or you will be living illegally after 2 months.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello,

I will check again but 2 months is for people who got 457 after 19 November 2016. 

Thanks/Ajay


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

dude... if you eligible for PR,, then only meaning to live in this country... otherwise migrant widout PR like looting money from govt.....and ultimately nothing in hand...


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

I agree and i am eligible for PR..I can't explain the whole situation here but in short i am preapring myself with all the options i can use and student VIsa is one of them ..

Can someone please reply to my original query...Please..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

dude i dont know your case in deep,,, but as I said never choose student visa option which leads to horrible mercy life in this country and end nothing in hand


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

ajayaustralia said:


> I agree and i am eligible for PR..I can't explain the whole situation here but in short i am preapring myself with all the options i can use and student VIsa is one of them ..
> 
> Can someone please reply to my original query...Please..


In my opinion you need to consult registered migration agent to find the best suitable option for your current situation. As you have only 45 days so instead of wasting time it's better to pay for consultation to find the best suitable option for your future migration plan. 

Because on the student visa application you need to provide your past visa details and addresses so case officer will come to know why you are applying for student visa. You need to prove that you are genuine student to get the student visa.

Hope that helps....

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for your quick response, i have already done a initial consultation with a migration agent and i was not very satisfied with what he explained. Points he calculated (without IELTS) were also not correct(My experience has got a very unusual scenario which made my overseas experience worth 5 points).

Anyways, from your explanation it seems i can apply for student visa for my Wife(While she is dependent on my 457 and my 457 is not cancelled), Please can you confirm, if you are certain about it?

I fairly understand that i need to provide my VISA details and need to prove that my wife is genuine student.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

ajayaustralia said:


> Thanks for your quick response, i have already done a initial consultation with a migration agent and i was not very satisfied with what he explained. Points he calculated (without IELTS) were also not correct(My experience has got a very unusual scenario which made my overseas experience worth 5 points).
> 
> Anyways, from your explanation it seems i can apply for student visa for my Wife(While she is dependent on my 457 and my 457 is not cancelled), Please can you confirm, if you are certain about it?
> 
> I fairly understand that i need to provide my VISA details and need to prove that my wife is genuine student.


I am not MARA agent just one of the forum reader so not 100 percent sure. But my nephew was here on tourist visa and he applied for student visa onshore however he had to explain why he is applying onshore. 

Regarding your points yes points for experience depend upon your qualifications, how it relates to your occupations. I have seen for many people the skill assessing body deducts experience if your qualification and occupation are different. If you provide your details them some experienced members will advise. No one will confirm though if they are not MARA agent.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajayaustralia said:


> Thanks for your quick response, i have already done a initial consultation with a migration agent and i was not very satisfied with what he explained. Points he calculated (without IELTS) were also not correct(My experience has got a very unusual scenario which made my overseas experience worth 5 points).
> 
> Anyways, from your explanation it seems i can apply for student visa for my Wife(While she is dependent on my 457 and my 457 is not cancelled), Please can you confirm, if you are certain about it?
> 
> I fairly understand that i need to provide my VISA details and need to prove that my wife is genuine student.


A very major factor in proving that your wife is a genuine student would be the course she would be doing.

Have you checked what course she can do based on her previous academic history and whether admissions are open or not in that course and university?

In my opinion the CO will go through the application through a fine comb so you have to to make sure that the course she undertakes has a really good chance of getting employment post study.
I suspect that if she takes up a beautician or some similar course, the CO may view it as a ploy to allow you to stay in Australia 

You will also have to show sufficient funds availability, not only to pay the fees but also living expenses for both of you till she graduates 

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your wife would need to meet the Genuine Temporary Entrant criteria. If you've been on a 457 visa and are lodging and EOI for a PR visa, she would likely fail to satisfy this criteria.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Bud, After some digging around I understand that ACS is right and i will get 5 points only. I will send a mail to them today asking them for explanation but i believe i have read the assessment correctly. I was surprised how the migration agent simply told me i will get 10 points and was requesting me to proceed(After Paying there PR consultation fees) with ACS. Good that i did ACS on my own as i would have regretted latter.

I do not have too many options as getting a 189 invitation in 45 days is not so easy so i need to be prepared for another solution and respond accordingly. Hope you understand it is not easy to move back to your home country and come again once your PR is granted. Lets us see how things turn up.

Will wait for some more responses ..


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry i did not read your latest response.
She was a dietitian in India(1 year experience) and is working currently as cook in one of the child care(Since last 2 years in Perth).
Course i am planning is certificate III in cookery or child care..so 
1. the course are both related to child care or the profession she is in cook.
2. She can do the cookery course in weekends as it available so she does not have to quit her job.
3. Course is available in May, july and august 2017.
4. Funds, i need see how to arrange but should not be an issue as i am pretty determined.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for providing me the link for GTE...Let me go through it but yes i was not told about this by anyone...so something new to explore.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

ajayaustralia said:


> Sorry i did not read your latest response.
> She was a dietitian in India(1 year experience) and is working currently as cook in one of the child care(Since last 2 years in Perth).
> Course i am planning is certificate III in cookery or child care..so
> 1. the course are both related to child care or the profession she is in cook.
> ...


Please be advised on student visa student can work only for 40 hours per fortnight not more than that and in school holidays can work 40 hours per week.

So its better to work on figures first and find out paying international fees is better option or going to home country and come back after PR visa is more better.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

ajayaustralia said:


> Sorry i did not read your latest response.
> She was a dietitian in India(1 year experience) and is working currently as cook in one of the child care(Since last 2 years in Perth).
> Course i am planning is certificate III in cookery or child care..so
> 1. the course are both related to child care or the profession she is in cook.
> ...


I think 2613XX code is already closed for this year, you can do your ACS assessment and English tests and submit EOI and just hope you can be invited in rounds starting July 2017 (subject to no changes in PR Visa rules).

Have you considered to apply for PR using your wife as Primary Applicant? If she has Australia exp and some overseas experience, you can consider this.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

Vivek,
Spot on. Yes, i believe only 30 more nominations are left for 2613XX and i am sure they will be invited in April so very slim chances that i will get a invite this year(till May).. I thought of my wifes PR nomination but seems it would be a good idea to proceed with mine.. You will be surprised to know that my 186 (ENS) is getting cancelled because i have lost my job on 457...and i was days away from getting the PR(186)..

Have been struggling with lot of things at the moment but primary motive of all this is to somehow make sure that my Son continues his education in Australia till we get our PR through 189...

I am already done with ACS with positive assessment and working on IELTS at the moment.


----------

